# Vauxhall Movano



## Miz (May 30, 2011)

These are a few pictures of the van as it is now, will update them as we change things.


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (May 30, 2011)

hi

that looks a very nice van and set up

enjoy

tranivanman


----------



## Firefox (Aug 25, 2011)

Interesting layout.

I have a Movano and would love to see more pics of yours!

One word of caution, be careful of the stuff stored in the kitchen. It can become projectiles in the event of a sudden stop and I can't see what kind of cab bulkhead you have left, if any.


----------



## Squibby (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in the process of converting a Renualt Mater, I'm on the look out for novel and good ideas to incorperate in my conversion, but I'm working away from home, it's real annoying cause the works computer won't load the pictures you have posted, it's not just the ones on your thread it happens on them all, I also cant put my pics out there for others to look at, back home in there weeks ish so will revisit and also post some pics of my own.

Squibby.


----------



## Fugg (Aug 29, 2011)

Such a clean and simple setup, it looks fab! the awning fits nicely as well.


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice looking van :cool1:


----------

